# Carpenter Ants



## JNAPS (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I just found Carpenter ants going up my oak tree in the front yard. I followed them across the yard away from the house and into some bushes. Not sure where they're going from there just yet. I'm gonna follow more tomorrow.. My question is, I put out some advance carpenter ant bait, but they're not going for it. I've used this before and they've gone after it, but not this time. Any ideas why? Do they only look for food at certain times?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure what your point is. If there not eating the home then there not doing any harm.


----------



## JNAPS (May 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Not sure what your point is. If there not eating the home then there not doing any harm.


They're getting to close to the house and I don't want to end up infested again. And no, I don't have any leaks or moisture in the house. I had a huge nest in a wall in the living room once and I want to make sure it doesn't happen again anywhere in the house. Thanks!!


----------



## jamjr74 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have read that carpenter ants will be attracted to proteins and sugars but usually not at the same time. I believe the granular bait is a protein and they may be looking for a sugar base instead. The gel baits like DuPont advion work well and are sugar based.


----------



## JNAPS (May 10, 2012)

jamjr74 said:


> I have read that carpenter ants will be attracted to proteins and sugars but usually not at the same time. I believe the granular bait is a protein and they may be looking for a sugar base instead. The gel baits like DuPont advion work well and are sugar based.


Thanks for the info. I've tried both and they don't go for either.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

We have no luck with bait for carpenter ants. Occasionally they will go for gels/liquids voraciously but that’s not good enough. We like and are successful with a fipronil based product on the exterior and Phantom inside.


----------



## jamjr74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Try DuPont advion gel. Works great for me.


----------



## benderino (Dec 10, 2015)

*Nest high inside the wall with insulation*



PAbugman said:


> We have no luck with bait for carpenter ants. Occasionally they will go for gels/liquids voraciously but that’s not good enough. We like and are successful with a fipronil based product on the exterior and Phantom inside.



I used Combat and some seemed to stop and feed while most walked over it. I ordered Termidor and it's on the way.

I cannot find any place these ants are entering or leaving the house so I think they're getting their water somewhere inside. They only use the two small holes that are already there in the wall to dump the sawdust and dead body parts and that's it - they always go right back in.

I was wondering how to deal with the nest that's in the upper wall if I cannot find their source of moisture. I've read about injecting the Termidor into the walls by drilling 1/8" holes along the bottom of the wall in between the studs. I have questions about this:

1) My walls are full of the standard fluffy insulation. Would this still work?

2) Does putting the pesticide near the floor as instructed work for the nest that is 8' up on a 10' high wall?

3) How do I know when it's safe to fill the holes in the walls I've made? Is this a process that may take a full year?

4) I like the idea of such small holes - is there some kind of applicator attachment that fits on the pump setup to get it into such small holes?

Thanks for any insight on this.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you sure they are Carpenter ants? I've read that ants learn what kills their kin & avoid it overtime.


----------



## JanetCarlyle (Feb 26, 2016)

Check out for the experts for the identification.


----------



## benderino (Dec 10, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure they are Carpenter ants? I've read that ants learn what kills their kin & avoid it overtime.


 
I'm not sure about the OP, but this supports what myself and PABugman posted.


----------



## Patrick Crosby (Mar 19, 2016)

Try "Amdro" granulars. Works on most kinds of ants. I use it for Carpenter Ants around my,and my clients homes. Yes Fipronil is great to spray perimeter. I would hire a pro for this . Remember the (label is the law) when it comes to applying pesticide.
Amdro at Home Depot ,Lowes,Ace


----------



## razibpaul126 (Apr 23, 2016)

Carpenter ants are big ants that live in many areas of the world. They like to build their nests or colonies from dead, damp timber. However, contrary to general opinion, they do not eat wood as termites do. They use wood to build their nests and tunnel through it in their search for new sources of food. This is proved by piles of frass, which is the debris that the carpenter ants have chewed out of typically damp. dead wood.


----------

